# Umfrage für Facharbeit



## anton1 (12. Feb 2021)

Eine Umfrage für meine Facharbeit. Es würde mich freuen, wenn so viele wie möglich mitmachen könnten. Danke!









						Umfrage zur Programmierung
					

Fragebogen




					docs.google.com


----------

